# A good web design program



## Silver Dawn (Mar 7, 2006)

Can anybody recommend a web page creation software that is as good as Dreamweaver? Im trying to buy DW at the student rate, and have sent a screen shot showing Im a current student, with the current enrollment dates showing under the active courses tab, and school name showing, and they emailed me back saying that it doesnt show current enrollment! This school does NOTHING with hard copies, so this is the only proof I have. How ironic that Adobe, of all companies, doesnt accept a screen shot as electronic proof, after they told me they would! It looks like theyre too stupid to sell this to me, so I need to use something else. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks very much.


----------



## 2BInformed (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Silver Dawn! Have you considered looking at PC WORLD magazine? They have a section there called *On Your Side* for people having problems and trouble with companies regarding computer-related issues and they contact the company for you to try to resolve the situation! The only thing is it may take some time for that to transpire.

Their e-mail is: [email protected]

Best of luck to you in getting your problem resolved!










P.S. Just wanted to add that on this forum someone has posted a thread entitled *Weebly free Web page developer* that you might likewise want to consider looking at.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

> Can anybody recommend a web page creation software that is as good as Dreamweaver?


Hi Silver Dawn I don't know much about DW, I'm afraid, but in my early days of design I used some good WYSIWYG software, which kinda got me "into it", I now use non-WYSIWYG platforms, Aptana or Notepad++, but would recommend Kompozer as a great WYSIWYG application...


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi,

There's a similar thread ongoing at the moment, you can find it here. You should find a few suggestions that fit the bill...

You can also get Visual Web Developer (for free) from Micro$oft - just thought I'd throw that one into the mix.

Danny


----------



## Grob needs help (Mar 3, 2009)

if coding is what you plan on doing then i would recommend notepad++ which is free and very good in my opinion. as for WYSIWYG i can't really recommend anything as i don't use it.

hope that helps


----------



## spudy12 (Nov 7, 2010)

for an easy to use one I have recently come across serif web plus, and its only around £50
although Dreamweaver is still my favorite by far


----------



## _Adelphia (Oct 12, 2012)

I was under the impression that Adobe gave new grads their products for free. That may have just been my school though. Anyway, I used Artisteer now and then but that's kind of cheating as it does everything for you. I dislike just about everything out there except Notepad++.


----------



## triniwiz (May 9, 2013)

You can try netbeans with notepad++


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Will any of these be able to jump in and start editing an existing website built by FrontPage? I've got several website I built years ago via FrontPage and I LIKE these websites as they are (just need to change content occasionally), and I don't want to have to build all new websites, so I am looking for something that can just "take over" the site as it is.


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

LauraMJ said:


> Will any of these be able to jump in and start editing an existing website built by FrontPage? I've got several website I built years ago via FrontPage and I LIKE these websites as they are (just need to change content occasionally), and I don't want to have to build all new websites, so I am looking for something that can just "take over" the site as it is.


Disclaimer: I haven't seen front page in about 7 years.

Notepad++ should work for you. Just browse to the directory that holds your files, right click, edit with notepad++. I was able to get rid of SharePoint Designer in this fashion, and it's very controlling, so hopefully this method will work for you.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

But I would rather have a WYSIWYG editor, as I know very little coding.


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

LauraMJ said:


> But I would rather have a WYSIWYG editor, as I know very little coding.


Ah, I see. Let me see if I can find something.


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

LauraMJ said:


> But I would rather have a WYSIWYG editor, as I know very little coding.





ckphilli said:


> Ah, I see. Let me see if I can find something.


Laura, you might try Expression Web. It speaks Microsoft, but I'm not sure how it would handle 'frontpagisms'.

Here's the download:
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=36179

Here's what looks like a good read:
http://www.webhostinghub.com/support/website/frontpage/publish-frontpage-site-with-expression-web


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Oh, good......it looks like I can still use the FrontPage Extensions from the server. Hmmm...This may be my best bet. I'll have to read over some of those tutorials it links to. Since it's free, it won't hurt anything to download it and give it a try. If I can't use it, I'm not out anything.


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

LauraMJ said:


> Oh, good......it looks like I can still use the FrontPage Extensions from the server. Hmmm...This may be my best bet. I'll have to read over some of those tutorials it links to. Since it's free, it won't hurt anything to download it and give it a try. If I can't use it, I'm not out anything.


Yea, it seems as if it would work, just from the reading I did. I toyed with it a little bit about a year ago for an app I was writing. Not really my thing, but it wasn't clunky. And since you like the drag and drop method, should be good. Good luck!


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Thank you!


----------

